# Elves of Innenotdar



## BaldAccountant (Jul 10, 2022)

Another question.  Do the elves of Innenotdar jave a name for their tribe or should they just be called innentdari elves?  This is my first time running this and I am still on my first read thru, adventure 7


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 12, 2022)

There's, what, Shahalesti and Taranesti? Go with Innenlesti.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2022)

Innelesti? That extra 'n' is hard to say!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 12, 2022)

Inneneninnenonestibananafannafofesti


----------



## emeraldbeacon (Jul 12, 2022)

I'd say that their race/species would still be Taranesti (literally "wood/forest elves"), just like the victims/survivors of Phorros Irrendra.  As for the name of their "nation," I think "Innenotdari" could work, as does "Innelesti" or "Otdaresti."  Remember, the mountain range that once contained the fire forest is the Otdar Mountains, and elves of that land are known for blending natural elven magic with that of more earthen races like Dwarves or Drow.


----------

